# Hydra Village



## xxxxxxxxclownfish

I have seen that there have been 'issues' with Hydra village - are these resolved yet. I know it is on the outskirts but it is convenient to work and I don't need to be in the centre of things.

Does anyone know the rent for a two bed townhouse and the details of reputable and reliable rental agents please?


----------



## arabianhorse

I'm keen to hear from "in the know expats" as well


----------



## busybee2

there are only 2 and 3 beds there.... people are going there because its cheaper than anywhere else, like they all went to al reef as it was cheaper than anywhere else... now they are all moaning that its not very good and too noisy because its next to te runway, just watch out hydra is near the flight path too.

there has been issues with hydra.....


----------



## IzzyBella

we went to have a drive around. Cookie Cutter boxes.


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Can anyone tell me what the issues at Hydra are?


----------



## nonoa

Kangaroo_J said:


> Can anyone tell me what the issues at Hydra are?



Here's a link to a post talking about my personal experience and feel of the place:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2856969-post10.html

Like busy bee said, people are going there to save on cost. We managed to find a place in Al Reef for a similar price but this was just a little before the price cap on rents was removed.


----------



## nonoa

i'm pretty sure there are other issues...someone who's moved over there would know more.


----------



## Tropicana

Anyone who has anything else to share about living at Hydra?


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Lived there for 1 year. Good community. Rent prices are rediculous VS quality. Many quality and design issues. No facilities. No security. Road noise. Many tenants had mould issues, sewerage smell issues, etc, stem from quality of design and build. Developer is broke. Potential to be great if landlords addressed design issues and developer delivered facilities and finished development.


----------

